# Need advice-Unable to get a friend for my rat!



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Right now my male Raz-Ma-Taz is my only rat and I want to get him a friend....Because of certain circumstances I can't get him a buddy.

My mother and brother both have females....to get raz a friend should I consider breeding raz and one of the females....then I can keep one or more of the babies....(I'd wait until they were older) and introduce raz and one of the younger males when they were old enough to. This is about all i can do to get raz a friend. I know by then raz would be about 6 months old....is it too late by then? Please give any advice you can...I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## DarkDesires814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Why can't you get a friend for him without breeding?
It could be very difficult to get new homes for all the babies you won't be keeping. And what would you do if you had a small litter of all females? I'm sure it's rare but I know it has happened. You'd be a lot better off if you could rescue a friend for him or get him neutered so he could live with the girls.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Never breed your rats unless you're an accredited breeder with pedigreed rats and you know exactly what you're doing.

If you want to get Raz a friend, check local shelters and rescues. There's absolutely no reason to breed when there's already tons of homeless small animals (especially rats) available. Why can't you go that route?

If you insist on keeping him with a female, get her spayed/him neutered.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I have locked this topic as this post is duplicated elsewhere. Please respond to the post at *this* location. Thanks.


----------

